# First fatty



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2014)

Smoked my first fatty today. I have to admit I did mostly for the bacon weave ...I really like that presentation. To my surprise I loved the flavours too.

I was worried about it being to salty after the fry test (no salt added but the sausage was on the salty side).

Mixed 1lb ground pork with 1 lb of garlic sausage (real sausages - scraped the meat out).












IMG_20140524_223851.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






I picked all the herbs from the garden: lovage, thyme, rosemary,oregano,chives, garlic chives.













IMG_20140525_114258.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Aged cheddar












IMG_20140525_120005.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Sun dried tomatoes (soaked and drained)












IMG_20140525_120211.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






The herbs












IMG_20140525_120600.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Rolled up like a first timer












IMG_20140525_121521.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Bacon












IMG_20140525_194928.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






After 2.25h of cherry smoke












IMG_20140526_192733.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Not much of a spiral...












IMG_20140526_192812.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






But decent smoke ring












IMG_20140526_192817.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014






Lovage stood out...was a great idea. I would use twice as much of the other herbs. And more tomatoes. And try harder when rolling up.

I loved it. Again ...thank you SMF. I didn't know what a fatty was before joining. And I would have not started without the tutorials on rolling and weaving the bacon.

Two more












IMG_20140526_194123.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014


















IMG_20140526_203036.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## elginplowboy (May 26, 2014)

Looks good here, nice job


----------



## davidhef88 (May 26, 2014)

Nice job on your first and surely not your last fatties.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2014)

Thank you ElginPlowboy and Davidhef88.


----------



## james1nc (May 26, 2014)

great job


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Congrats! You did a fine job making your first fatty! It looks and sounds delicious! Enjoy!

(Note to self: need to focus more on threads like this, instead of foil and oven pollution)


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

What type of smoker are you using?

2lbs of meat? that really is a fatty.


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

Looks great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Congrats on getting your first fatty under your belt!


----------



## seenred (May 26, 2014)

That fatty looks delicious from here...nice jobe!  Congrats on your first fatty!







Red


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2014)

JP61 said:


> What type of smoker are you using?
> 
> 2lbs of meat? that really is a fatty.


Masterbuilt 2 door propane.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2014)

Thank you fellows.


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Nice!

Did you have any issues rolling it? I've never tried to make one with 2lbs of meat before.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2014)

JP61 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you have any issues rolling it? I've never tried to make one with 2lbs of meat before.


Rolling was easy as I've done it...however after seeing the cross section I should have pushed for more "turns".


----------



## jp61 (May 26, 2014)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## fbo13 (May 27, 2014)

I've gotta ask, at what temperature are you smoking your fatties.  I'm making my first this week and I'm been trying to figure it out no waste any perfectly good meat...or more specifically bacon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 28, 2014)

I aimed for 275. Had the occasional dip or surge.


----------

